# Thoughts on Kracka's thread



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I LOL'ed all day after reading his thread!!!



catman said:


> Andy we haven't had one in a while. We used to have a nice Spring Fling when you could keep your rock but when the date was changed to the C&R season folks lost interest. I know I did.


I completely *disagree *with you on this. When we did the spring fling, it was all in C&R season. We'll, at least from the time I 'm a member here since 2001. We had some good turnout back in the days. I remember one spring, folks from VA (Hamptons, Richmond), PA, DE, CT (hey CocoFlea what's up ?), and NJ joined us. I bought a flat of monster BW's to help out the "visitors" to make things easier for them (all of those who ordered the BW's from me showed up).

P&S members back then are different than what we have now.

Here is an example. Read the thread below. I was there that day/night (and holly crap, what a night!!!). There were I believe 25 or so anglers on the pier and I think 20 of them are P&S members. In those days, P&S members for the most part knew where and when to go fishing and 20 of us had the same idea.

I remember the "late" Anthony (may he RIP) joined us around 5'ish after his OC tog trip. Hat80 asked Anthony to go and get his togs and take pics to be posted as an April Fool's joke. Man, the guys on the pier were giggling when they took the tog pics. It was awesome. Those guys fished hard and are passionate in what they do. When comes to organizing events (spring fling, fishing trips, and cleanups) it always comes to fruition.

Anyway, my point is the members back then have moved on, some are no longer with us and the rest went to FB, Twitter, etc.. and sadly, the current members don't have the same mentality.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...arch-25-2004&highlight=Matapeake+2004+tog+run


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

His thread is better than this "reply thread" lol


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Damn, I don't think that guy likes us. We all have good memories we can't go back too. You got to get over it, and move on. Or just give up this fishing forum ,like you did.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Andy, you are missing my point. I'm merely pointing out that Catman is incorect to suggest that the lack of interest for a spring fling is due to people cannot keep a fish. I gave my opinion and that is the current members don't share the same interest than the one in the past.

You need to take a deep breath. Just relax and don't make my comments sounds like a "he hates us" message. Did I mention I want the old days back? Thanks for your advice, but I'm good.

You're right BadF350, it's turning out that way!!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Wait who hates who?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I didn't say anyone hates us. I said " I don't THINK this guy likes us" Was kidding really. Was just taking up for the guys that still like this fishing form. If I was out of line, I am sorry. Won't happen again. I'm still learning on this fishing forum. I'm kind of new on here. Thanks!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I might be posting too much. I think it is a good idea for me to ease up, and just do fishing reports.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> I might be posting too much. I think it is a good idea for me to ease up, and just do fishing reports.


Andy as an old salt like you I view this forum as a place to exchange ideas and experiences and hopefully impart a little wisdom.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Back 10-15 years ago a number of members fished together at times, perhaps moreso than these days? I dunno. We had some good food at the flings that I attended, and it was a chance to learn more about other members. Only knowing someone by what they post on this forum is a pretty narrow view of what they are all about!

That said, times change and forums also change. Every forum has some value, but the value will rise and fall depending on whether or not people are finding what they're looking for in a forum. Another factor is how other sites are meeting those same needs. Many folks will visit multiple sites, and some will post at multiple sites. However a lot of people focus their posting on either one or two sites, even if they visit more sites.

I think one major factor on site traffic is related to life getting just too busy. I know many who used to post, not only here but also elsewhere, that just don't anymore. When overall site traffic and posting declines, it will be more noticeable on the sites with fewer members. Also, some sites have a strong forum for one region, but not for others. For example, for NC you may find P&S has a strong presence, but if you go to other sites the same regional forum is not very strong.

Change is a constant, so who knows what the future will bring!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Couldn't have said it better myself Bob. Hey, where is the thumbs up emoji?


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

+1


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Well said Bob.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

*Your bloodworm year was a good one.*

Your bloodworm year was a good one.

Anyone still using those white screw top bucks I would drop off?

My kids got older and life got busier………… Maybe next year (smile)


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

There were more activities back then... I am not oldies like you guys but I remember coming here multiple times a day reading what others say. I still do but less frequent... I tried to introduce my friends to this site while introducing them to fishing. However, bay fishing has not been good like it used to amd my holes no longer produces... They were all disappointed and told me fishing is not for them... I know when fishing gets hot in the bay again, PS will be revived... =(


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

https://www.fishidy.com/Log I hope the link pulls up for y'all. Shows a guy with stripers caught ystrdy Chesapeake mid bay is what it says


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pajigging machin said:


> https://www.fishidy.com/Log I hope the link pulls up for y'all. Shows a guy with stripers caught ystrdy Chesapeake mid bay is what it says


won't load but there's a mid-bay spot that produces big bass all winter long so I am guessing it could be there.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

My android won't load threads ... screen just goes white, otherwise I'd have gotten back sooner. Not much else to be said, except that things change over time, so maybe things will come back to what re remembered, but not holding my breath on that.

That said, one good get together could turn things around. I don't have time to organize one, and I know that's a lame excuse, but if I'm available I'd attend. I'm usually available, even if I'm really not officially 

Most of you guys don't do the ocean, but that is where I do most of my fishing. But I gotta say I would love to get hooked on doing the bay because I live just north of it, so it's a lot closer than the beaches. I just haven't found much success there, but perch are one of my favorites!

Hmmm, you're right Peter, there isn't a thumbs up emoji


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I have a lot to say on this subject, since I organized many of them. I even put one together at IRI when Jason left to go overseas. I stopped organizing the SPSP Spring Fling because mainly of one person on this thread.

Just look at the P&S gathering that Nick try to organize on Kent Island in Jan. 2018. When he started that thread I knew from the beginning he was going to skip out on the event. He has a history of it. So what happened after Nick pulled out, so did Andy.

That is same BS I had to deal with when putting the SPSP Spring Flings together. So I quite doing them. When you count on people saying they will be there and they will be bring something, you count on that person to be there and bring their items.

Or just before the gathering schedule date someone always what to change the date, after they committed to the scheduled date. WTF is up with that. So after that I said the hell with the SPSP Spring Fling.


Openboat I still have one of the bucket you brought.



Good to hear from you Pete. That link brings backs some fond memories and I realize how members we have lost or just moved on.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Orest said:


> I have a lot to say on this subject, since I organized many of them. I even put one together at IRI when Jason left to go overseas. I stopped organizing the SPSP Spring Fling because mainly of one person on this thread.
> 
> Just look at the P&S gathering that Nick try to organize on Kent Island in Jan. 2018. When he started that thread I knew from the beginning he was going to skip out on the event. He has a history of it. So what happened after Nick pulled out, so did Andy.
> 
> ...


I know for a fact I won't attend another one of these get togethers after how awful this one was he set up. 11 RSVP and 6 show up and 1 of those isn't even a member here, just came along for the ride. I honestly can't say I'm surprised though, I figured only about half the people would show. It was nice meeting the guys who did though.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Orest said:


> I have a lot to say on this subject, since I organized many of them. I even put one together at IRI when Jason left to go overseas. I stopped organizing the SPSP Spring Fling because mainly of one person on this thread.
> 
> Just look at the P&S gathering that Nick try to organize on Kent Island in Jan. 2018. When he started that thread I knew from the beginning he was going to skip out on the event. He has a history of it. So what happened after Nick pulled out, so did Andy.
> 
> ...


Orest,

One of the reason why I started the thread is EXACTLY what you posted. You couldn't be more "SPOT ON"!!! I just tried to be PC. Like you, I said to myself "not a chance that will happen.". lol.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

TunaFish said:


> Orest,
> 
> One of the reason why I started the thread is EXACTLY what you posted. You couldn't be more "SPOT ON"!!! I just tried to be PC. Like you, I said to myself "not a chance that will happen.". lol.


Well at least while you guys a bashing me you're leaving some else along. I guess we all have a ***** in our armor.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Catman, although I agree completely with what Orest said (and I felt the same way), I didn't start this thread to bash you. I tried to set the record straight in your comment about why you claimed the reason we no longer have spring fling is because


> We used to have a nice Spring Fling when you could keep your rock but when the date was changed to the C&R season folks lost interest


I don't post here as much as I used to but I do check in every now. I remembered on numerous occasions, you offered to "show the ropes" to couple of new P&S members when they struggled to catch fish. You told them that you never get skunked fishing at Choptank and they took your offer. Unfortunately, you bailed at the last minute. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but, they did show up but you were a no-show. I believe couple other of these invites never took place because "something came up" and you could not make it.

That part (and the Kent Narrows lunch fiasco) didn't really dwell in my mind much because to me it's not surprising.

But when you mentioned why currently there is no interest in the P&S spring fling, this is where I need to clear your assessment. I have been a participant of many spring flings and the reason we did it was for camaraderie (and food of course). It was that simple. 

While I'm sure you had good intentions with these get-togethers. However, trying to keep a commitment when you're not sure you can commit is something that needs to be thought out carefully because your words may no longer "hold water". Moreover, stating something as a fact when not true to the public is something that has to be worded carefully if you can back it up.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

TunaFish I agree. What more can I say? My bad.:redface:


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

catman said:


> Well at least while you guys a bashing me you're leaving some else along. I guess we all have a* ***** in our armor*.


Let's leave the Asians out of this, can we?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

catman said:


> TunaFish I agree. What more can I say? My bad.:redface:


It's all good Catman!!! I've had my share too!!

LOL!! Dena!!


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> I know for a fact I won't attend another one of these get togethers after how awful this one was he set up. 11 RSVP and 6 show up and 1 of those isn't even a member here, just came along for the ride. I honestly can't say I'm surprised though, I figured only about half the people would show. It was nice meeting the guys who did though.


Maybe the reason people didn't show was after they found out YOU were going..lol and here you are again starting a flaming war with some guy on SOL...I guess you have a problem everywhere u go ...: 

12 hours ago, kurazy kracka said:



Just because it's legal to keep your limit of fish doesn't mean you need to do that every time. I fish for sport and leisure, I have no problem with someone keeping a few bass a season but imo you should only keep fish to feed yourself and direct household. No need to be giving fish away to everyone and keeping everything legal just because it's your right and you're too greedy to regulate yourself.

your comment again boils down to the mindset of "oh recs aren't the issue I only keep a few fish." If you have thousands of guys thinking like that it adds up to an impact on the population. I'm not demonizing anyone but that excuse is bs, that mindset is the problem. 

You are literally acting like you own the resource. You are comparing me to some abuser of the fishery cus you have trouble catching em? Im not making excuses for anybody just saying somebody says something to me about legally harvesting a fish and that person better be prepared to accept my reasoning to mind their own business. I want conservation like everyone esle and i am responsible and eat what i catch at my own table. You dont know me and i dont know you. So mind your business unless im not in yours is all im saying. Do something constructive about it other than cheap talk and chest pounding like your gonna fight a guy for doing something thats legal. Christ you got me defending that bluefish guy now that started this rant.



Last thing ill say is ill be damned if i wont enjoy my time with the resource just because others have or are abusing it. Im not one of them.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

I never post much but used to hit Sandy point quite often back then when Hat, Fl Fisherman, Anthony and a few others would be out there. They were a fun bunch. I know Anthony has not been with us a while but never knew what happened to him. This site has had it's ups n downs but has always been good reading. I have met some great people from here.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

FISHIN ROD said:


> I never post much but used to hit Sandy point quite often back then when Hat, Fl Fisherman, Anthony and a few others would be out there. They were a fun bunch. I know Anthony has not been with us a while but never knew what happened to him. This site has had it's ups n downs but has always been good reading. I have met some great people from here.


That was when this site was like family and no one ever bashed another member. When Clyde (Hat 80) was moderator he would never allow it.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> kurazy kracka said:
> 
> 
> > I know for a fact I won't attend another one of these get togethers after how awful this one was he set up. 11 RSVP and 6 show up and 1 of those isn't even a member here, just came along for the ride. I honestly can't say I'm surprised though, I figured only about half the people would show. It was nice meeting the guys who did though.
> ...


There's my number one fan!!!!!


----------



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

I don't post often but the most memorable trip I had was when Peter and Brian showed me how to catch something other than pan fish. My first rock was caught with them and I've caught several more since. Now a days, I suck and can't catch anything but skates but have fun doing so. I wish my schedule was more free so I could make more of the meets that I've continually missed but wanted to go to. I'm glad I never made a commitment! I troll more often than I post but when I do, it's because I caught something lol.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

"There's my number one fan!!!!!" .....you know it ,Brother ! .......now why don't you "hook up or down" with your new wanna be buddy -Derrick Tryon....I give it 5 mins till u get tired of fishing with him...lol


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> "There's my number one fan!!!!!" .....you know it ,Brother ! .......now why don't you "hook up or down" with your new wanna be buddy -Derrick Tryon....I give it 5 mins till u get tired of fishing with him...lol


I've known Derrick for years, never fished with him but I've met him and chatted at gtg's and shows and all before.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks like this thread is just getting started...........opcorn:


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

My unbiased opinion is that you both are a couple jagaloons.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> "There's my number one fan!!!!!" .....you know it ,Brother ! .......now why don't you "hook up or down" with your new wanna be buddy -Derrick Tryon....I give it 5 mins till u get tired of fishing with him...lol


maybe I'll fish with you this spring and show you how to do it, just let me know when all your tackle shops inform you the bass have arrived


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Aaahhh... this sounds like family.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

kurazy kracka said:


> There's my number one fan!!!!!


You occupy a large space in PMS's head rent free. Very interesting to see.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> maybe I'll fish with you this spring and show you how to do it, just let me know when all your tackle shops inform you the bass have arrived


 Maybe not. I thought you said you weren't gonna appear on this forum anymore ?...I thought you said we weren't even gonna know you exist or be fishing at all ? ....so why don't you just go home and get your f%$#@*^* !!! shine box.... Lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwYj9gQoaug


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

eternity059 said:


> I don't post often but the most memorable trip I had was when Peter and Brian showed me how to catch something other than pan fish. My first rock was caught with them and I've caught several more since. Now a days, I suck and can't catch anything but skates but have fun doing so. I wish my schedule was more free so I could make more of the meets that I've continually missed but wanted to go to. I'm glad I never made a commitment! I troll more often than I post but when I do, it's because I caught something lol.


Aahhh yes. That was a fun day. Your second keeper fish was caught from a bad cast and was hooked up within minutes. Nice to hear from you!!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Maybe not. I thought you said you weren't gonna appear on this forum anymore ?...I thought you said we weren't even gonna know you exist or be fishing at all ? ....so why don't you just go home and get your f%$#@*^* !!! shine box.... Lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwYj9gQoaug



View attachment 51697


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Maybe not. I thought you said you weren't gonna appear on this forum anymore ?...I thought you said we weren't even gonna know you exist or be fishing at all ? ....so why don't you just go home and get your f%$#@*^* !!! shine box.... Lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwYj9gQoaug


I always knew you were a slow one, really showing your slowing lower retard side there. Reading comprehension got the best of you, I said I would post no reports and based on that you'd have no idea if I was even fishing.
I'll send you some pics in June after all the bass pass by and let you know the season started and ended.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

"I'll send you some pics in June after all the bass pass by and let you know the season started and ended. " ..............Wow ! do you really think you can keep from pounding your chest for that long ? I doubt it...but as our great president says - "we'll see"...


----------

